# Train-Li R7 Turnout Installation Problem!



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

I found an interesting issue with the Train-Li R7 turnout.

It has a magnetically actuated Reed Relay switch that directs the proper voltage polarity to the powered frog. It tested OK on the work bench.

Whilst continuing to build my extended layout in my back yard, I mounted the R7 turnout on man made decking board. The board is fastened to its support structure with painted steel deck screws. When the points were in the straight path, the powered Frog would not switch with the proper electrical polarity, so when a loco would get to Frog, a short circuit would happen and halt the loco.

Since the R7 Reed Relay switch is a magnetically controlled, I figured something magnetic near where it was installed may be a cause, so I got a compass out there to trouble shoot, and behold, I discovered a deck screw under the Reed switch was magnetized, as were all the other deck screws. So the magnetic deck screw overpowered what must be a low intensity magnet in the turnout - preventing it to switch when the points were thrown. I replaced the magnetized steel deck screws under the turnout with non magnetic stainless steel screws to remedy the problem. Who would have thought such a thing would happen!

I made a video that's been uploaded to Greg E's Youtube site.

Video

-Ted


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Great detective work! Who'd a thunk it??


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

I never would have thought of a compass much less found one, most excellent work. 

Dick


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for the comments.

BTW, Last night when I was in the process of trying to put the video on the MLS Web site here, the Web site went down for maintenance! Besides that, youtube seems to have changed things, too, so it's always some kind of struggle to get videos to embed.

Anyway, here is the link to the Train-Li R7 turnout:

Video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6b9QFEVo_g&feature=share&list=UUUny9fLFoSuNCA_LzmXAUAA

-Ted


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

hear you go Ted 
Dick


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you. 

Since I noticed the youtube site has recently changed, and with respect to embedding a video, I no longer see the feature to select "embed" on the youtube site. Maybe youtube changed that for aceses by members only. I am not an account member of youtube and have avoided it as I don't desire to give them info. about me, like a birthday which is one element used for identity theft. So I provide videos I take to Greg E., and he puts them on his youtube account., which is more appropriate since he hosts all my vignettes (articles). 

That said, maybe only signed in account users of youtube are now allowed to see and select the embeded box and copy the embedded url - which is required to use for the MLS editor so a video is then embedded for playback. 

-Ted


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted

The following is a partial screenshot of the YouTube page that I get when I go to your video.
[*] By default the *About* option is selected (i.e. just to the right of arrow #2) when the page displays (i.e. dark black text & red underline).
[*] Click the *Share* option (see arrow #1 below image).
[*] The various ways of sharing (i.e. Facebook, twitter, Hyperlink URL in the text box, etc.) replace the About text.
[*] The *Embed* option will be displayed on the line below (see arrow #2 below image).
[*] The Embed HTML code displays in the text box.
[/list][*] Select the *video size:* dimensions desired.
[*] Copy the Embed code text and paste it into MLS editor.
[/list]


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ted 
I'm not a account user all i did was go to your video and rt. click one op.was Embed HTML code i just clicked that and up came code rt. clicked copy and pasted here. i use g. chrome. 

Dick


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you Dick and Steve. 

Steve, 

I think I overlooked the Embed option as it was greyed out (and too washed out in appearance) and did not notice it last night, so it seems OK like you illustrated. 

One thing that is different in my screen is that only one selection on the bottom of the screen (below video size) shows up. It is "Enable privacy-enhanced mode [?]". 
What does NOT show are selections for "Show suggested videos when the video finishes [?]" and "Use old embed code [?]". Since you did not check that one, I assume I don't need to use old embed code in any event. 

-Ted


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted

As far as I know, the newer *iframe* tag is supported by the MLS software.

The fact that I am not a registered YouTube member may account for the variance in available options depicted on my screenshot image???


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I've got Train Li #7's all over the place, and will appreciate this when I get to a raised wood-construction yard area in the plans. 
So thanks Ted, great investigation.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Since discovering a magnetized screw influenced the powered frog operation of the R7 turnout, I realized using a Kadee track mounted uncoupling magnet would likely have a notable influence on the Reed switch if placed too close to it. Putting a Kadee uncoupling magnet near a turnout is something many folks may do in a rail yard layout. 

I did some "sacrificial" experimenting, and came to the conclusion that to be on the safe side, it's best to place the uncoupling magnet no closer than about 3 inches from the R7 throwbar area. Placing it too close will cause the Reed switch to be stuck in one state whilst placing it even closer will permanently alter the magnetic properties of the throwbar magnet used to actuate the Reed switch - necessitating replacing the throwbar magnet.

See video: "Train-Li Powered Frog Reed Switch Magnet Issues & Replacement"
(Also, see the Youtube "About" description I wrote.)



-Ted


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted,
That is an outstanding video.
I never thought a deck screw would be a problem either.
Thanks for sharing this magnetic information.









Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a question about the Train Li track over all. What do you think about it's quality and reliability? Has anyone used the Npb track. Is it as easy to keep clean as they advertise? How well do the R7 switches work compared to the much more expensive R10's? Is their track really that much better than the Chinese made track that other companies sell? Thanks.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks Tommy, 

The bottom line is watch out for any magnetic type material placed near the R7 turnout throwbar & Reed relay switch. The next experiment to try is running several coupled together Aristo or USAT diesel locos over the R7 turnout to see if they may cause the Reed switch to malfunction. That's because the locos' motors are mounted low in the trucks and the motors being permanent magnet types may influence the Reed switch operation whilst in transit. So far I have not found a problem running one 4 axle loco over the R7 turnout having replaced the magnetized deck screws. 

-Ted


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted, does this mean that one could not rig an R7 switch to be spring operated? The point would not throw over until the lead locomotive passed over it and then it would just throw back so the frog would always be shorted out? Is there a way around this?


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

John, 

That's an excellent deduction on your part. I would think you are correct. This would also be the case for mechanically micro switched frog type turnouts like Aristo's No. 6. It may depend on the wheel base within a truck and the loco's wheel base between trucks passing over the turnout. Of course when cars pass over the turnout most probably will work - except for those that have electrical pickups for lights, etc. (e.g. caboose), then these are at risk for shorting depending on their wheel base.

-Ted


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By jfrank on 18 Dec 2013 08:47 AM 
I have a question about the Train Li track over all. What do you think about it's quality and reliability? Has anyone used the Npb track. Is it as easy to keep clean as they advertise? How well do the R7 switches work compared to the much more expensive R10's? Is their track really that much better than the Chinese made track that other companies sell? Thanks. 
John,
I've been really happy with the nickel plated TL track. The plating is really tough, and similar to SS re. cleanliness (non-oxidizing, but you have to wipe dirt off once in a while).
Cliff


----------

